# Trek Madone 5.2



## 50 plus (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have experience on Trek Madone 5.2 compare with Cervelo R3?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I currently ride a Trek 5 series frame and have ridden a ton of Cervelos (we were a dealer for years). I think the R3/R3SL are some of the best riding bikes Cervelo has ever made. The newer R series frames w/ the 27.2 post are (for me) just slightly more comfortable than my Madone. I think front end stiffness is about the same, and the Trek has more bottom bracket stiffness. They are both excellent handling bikes, no doubt about it. Fit is pretty close. Not a fan of the new Cervelo graphics, but that's personal. Also not a fan of the way Cervelo does business but that doesn't really affect you. If you're looking at a newer BBRight frame, you'll most like get to know your local mechanic pretty well if you don't already. They tend to make noise. Cervelo has offered up a few 'approved methods' of installing them involving loctite and primer. We've found the method that keeps them quiet the longest is to use a lot of grease when pressing the cups in. No mechanical issues at all w/ the Trek frames. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## 50 plus (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the information, the bottom stiffness is more important to me since Bbright has this noise issues and specially I am a heavy person.


----------

